# Application process



## McBlairRson (27 Dec 2011)

After i submit my application to the recruiting centre, how am i suppose to notify them with my second semester marks? because once the papers are in, i can't get it back. Should i go to my school guidance to send them for me? or should i get my second semester marks and go to the recruiting centre and give it to them? Does RMC want/require my second semester marks? thanks!


----------



## Sophie-xx.17 (12 Jan 2012)

McBlairRson said:
			
		

> After i submit my application to the recruiting centre, how am i suppose to notify them with my second semester marks? because once the papers are in, i can't get it back. Should i go to my school guidance to send them for me? or should i get my second semester marks and go to the recruiting centre and give it to them? Does RMC want/require my second semester marks? thanks!



I realize this is a late reply, but in case you haven't found the answer yet.. I'm pretty sure they want all your marks, and usually your school guidance could send them for you, if not you could ask for them and bring them yourself though.


----------



## Cui (18 Jan 2012)

once your first semester marks come out, request a copy of your official transcript from your school guidance office. Submit that yourself to the recruiting centre and you are good to go.


----------

